# wasting away...i wish



## hectorzaza (Apr 3, 2011)

I've just got to say that i'v lost nearly 1 and a half stone in about 5 weeks!!!!!! really watchin the carbs and of course sugars,i'v even dropped 2 dress sizes...so JUST had to buy 2 new tops for my forthcoming hol to Madeira......whoopee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## Mark T (Apr 3, 2011)

yay! well done!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 3, 2011)

Whoopee Brilliant!


----------



## am64 (Apr 3, 2011)

ive been loosing wieght again following an increase in metformin and more careful diet ...lost another 6kg in last month ... well done and have a lovely holiday xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow! Well done!


----------



## alisonz (Apr 3, 2011)

Well done Hector its such a confidence boost something like this xxxx


----------

